# Keep her from entering a room?



## Crom169 (Sep 16, 2013)

Our living room is right across from the patio with a sliding door and we keep her in the patio but she wants to come in the living room and sometimes she pees and poops  , i understand she's a puppy and thats why i want to keep her in the patio. My aunt's German shepherd mixed with a labrador stays in her patio despite the door being open the whole time. I want to train my puppy to do that but im not sure how. Everytime i say "NO!" when she comes in, she goes back out but then when i walk away she comes in again. I want to be able to have her stay in the patio with the door open, my parents want the door open, it just makes everything harder for me. Any help? She's 2 months old by the way. Born July 5th and we got her on saturday.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

You could use a baby gate or a pet gate. But your puppy does want to be with you and she needs training especially house training so she learns to go to the potty outside and how to behave.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't really know. My puppy is 3 months old and I would never consider trying to keep him out of the house or out of a room I'm in. The only room he's not allowed in is the "cat room" and only because he finds the cat box nuggets tasty *gross*, so that room is blocked off in a way that he can not get in, but the cat still can. If he shows interest in the room I give him a stern "no" and redirect his attention with a toy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

she's 2 months old. she's not going to stay on the patio. with
training and age she'll learn to stay on the patio. i like having
an inside dog. i don't leave my dog on the patio, in the yard,
in the basement, etc. my dog has free roam of the house.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you not wanting her to ever come inside? Or is this just a potty training issue?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Get a baby gate if you don't want her to enter a room and don't want to close the door.

You can also do "barrier training" but I would not expect a young pup to obey that all of the time. Here's some info on that:
Invisible Boundaries | Dog Trick Academy Forum
http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/archives/barrier.txt


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

The puppy is still a little young. But eventually you can teach it "out" or "spot." Both my dogs know these commands. "Out" means get out of this room, and they usually go just outside the door and lay outside the door. We taught this command because we have a young child that I have to change diapers, or we play toys on the floor, and I don't want the dogs walking over everything. I taught it by giving the command, taking the dog by the collar, and putting them "out." Then praise. It only took a few times and my dogs get it....the other thing you could do is put a dog bed on the patio and have it be a "spot." I give either of my dogs the "spot" command and they go to their beds. I thought that much like I taught the "out" command. Only I gave treats for going to the bed, and once it was clear that they knew the command they got a correction for leaving the spot without my release command. But, again...your dog is really really young. I taught these to my dogs about your dog's age, but never expected a good "stay" until they were a bit older. And didn't correct them until they were six/seven months. And light corrections at that. Now my dogs will stay in their spots no matter who comes in the door (cable guy, stranger, friend) until I give them the release command. Hope that helps.


----------



## Crom169 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yea its just a potty issue, i dont want her inside because of the potty, and i want her to be able to notify me if she wants to use the bathroom or something, otherwise she'll use it on the carpet.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Crom169 said:


> Yea its just a potty issue, i dont want her inside because of the potty, and i want her to be able to notify me if she wants to use the bathroom or something, otherwise she'll use it on the carpet.


If she's kept outside, you're going to have a heck of a hard time potty training her and getting her to notify you when she needs to go to the bathroom.... plenty of people keep their dogs inside while potty training. A crate is your best friend for this.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Crate training is a big help in house breaking.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My pup is inside and he is still potty training. The bissel spot bot is my BFF right now.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I suggest you get a crate, put your pup on a schedule and taker her out at regular times to potty and also after playtime, 1/2 hr. or so after eating. Whenever you see her circling and sniffing the ground - that can be a sign she needs to go. That way she will learn. If you are not sure how to do it, I suggest you read The Monks of New Skete "The Art of Raising a Puppy", Drs. Foster & Smith has an article on their website Housetraining Your New Puppy and also searching thru the threads on the Puppy Place forum.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

crate train her. when she's not in the crate you have to watch her closely.
take her out often when not crated. i use to take my pup out every 15 minutes,
every 15 minutes became every 1/2 hour, every 1/2 hour became every hour
and so on. how are you going to potty train her if she's on the patio?


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

If it's a potty issue, then just amp up your potty training. I don't know what method you're using, but I think it can be done in a few days.

Here's my method, or, what I remember of it. Dog hangs out inside with me, doing whatever. When I see them start to pee/poop, I run towards them like "whoa whoa whoa!" then pick them up and take them outside where I want them to do it, and when they do, praise.

It's simple but it works, and it does not take long.


----------

